# End of season maintenance



## Retired292 (May 9, 2021)

Run mower dry or stabilizer? I've never done stabilizer before so I'm curious of different options


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I only started using stabilizer last year. However, I have always ran my mower dry.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I run things dry. Or run dry and add something like TruFuel.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Stabil only if ethanol free. if not, run it dry.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I only drain my trimmer and blower, the mowers I put seafoam in the tank. I run the mowers once a month to keep the battery charged


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Empty/dry. Gotta make sure you shut the fuel off and let the carb run dry at the minimum in my opinion.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Retired292 said:


> Run mower dry or stabilizer? I've never done stabilizer before so I'm curious of different options


Opinions vary but Im more a fan of using Stabil because it prevents condensation in the fuel tank. To be fair though, for years I always ran the carb dry and never had any problems, so maybe it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Retired292 (May 9, 2021)

I decided to run them dry. We'll see how they start come spring


----------

